# Paying It Forward



## Carnival (8/2/18)

Hi guys.

I had my Sigelei Kaos Spectrum mod up for sale, but I decided to archive the listing and rather give it to someone who is in real need of a mod. I am also including my SS Smok Spirals Plus tank! It comes with a pack of 4 coils (one has been used and thrown away). It is a RBA so you can put in your own coil or use the 4 commercial coils I will provide. 

The only cost is the courier fee of R99 to get it to you.

If you are interested, please PM me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 19


----------



## RynoP (8/2/18)

wow this is awesome. Im sure this is going to help out some one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/2/18)

Really wonderful gesture @Carnival... 

I hope a deserving person will be the recipient.

.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/18)

Pay it forward rocks! Nice one @Carnival

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/18)

Great one @Carnival !
Such a super gesture!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

The mod and tank have found a home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------

